# US Jetting @ The Ranch



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Nick and Jon from US Jetting came down from a customers location in Chicago on their way to an open house. Chaunda and I had a great time. We all talked of course about jetting:thumbsup: We looked at the 4018 they were pulling, which was WAY cool. The engine was alot quieter than the other jetters I have been around. Then we ate:thumbsup:, Chaunda BBQ'd on the grill.
Guys and gal (just for plumbcrazy), I am very impressed with every aspect that I have witnessed so far talking to Jon on the phone and then meeting Jon and Nick. Then the machine....WOW is what I can say:thumbsup:.
All in all it was a great visit. I learned alot in the short amount of time they were here. 
Here are a few pics.








This pic I had to hold my eyes until Chaunda said it was time to take the pic. So I dropped my hands. Looks goofy but oh well.








As they drove away, I was hoping they would forget and leave the jetter behind:laughing:









I will be looking at a used unit. They are gonna send pics to me.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ever use a harben?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope, never.
Actually, never plan to, I am sold on USJ. Harben may have a great unit but these guys got me:thumbsup:.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used that exact unit in the pics. It's a good one, but I liked the Harben more. 

To each his own


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for wearing to PZ Tee. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

